
Intel, Facing Threat, Considers Deals That Could Include Bid for Broadcom - walterbell
https://www.wsj.com/articles/intel-considers-possible-bid-for-broadcom-1520633986?tesla=y&mod=e2tw
======
mtgx
Poor Intel. It can only compete if it gobbles up all of the world's chip
makers so it can continue freely using its antitrust tactics against smaller
or newer competitors. It's actually quite sad.

